# Prime Cloud Pics and Fire Cam



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I just got an email from Amazon about unlimited cloud storage for photos with prime. They say now I can store all my photos in the cloud, not just those I take with my Fire.

I'm like, "My Fire can take photos?"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I just got an email from Amazon about unlimited cloud storage for photos with prime. They say now I can store all my photos in the cloud, not just those I take with my Fire.
> 
> I'm like, "My Fire can take photos?"


Some Fires have two cameras* -- one facing you which is good for skyping and suff, and one facing the rest of the world which is good for taking pictures. You can also take pictures with the one facing you -- selfies mostly, I guess.

Mainly, the thing is, Amazon has always had cloud based photo back up. But NOW, if you're a Prime member, you can store an unlimited number of photos FREE. If you do a lot of photos that's a big benefit as most services (apple, google, Amazon) give you only a limited amount of free space and photos tend to be data hogs.

It's been under discussion as well down in NQK: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,200005.0.html

*to clarify, I think ALL Fires have at least the one.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> *to clarify, I think ALL Fires have at least the one.


My Fire 7 HD doe not have a camera.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

The original Fires (which is what I have) didn't have a camera. but I've got several other devices that do


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> My Fire 7 HD doe not have a camera.


Neither does mine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The first gen HD7 had a camera.  It's confusing....

Betsy


----------

